# ***spoilers***official Ufc 93 Live Disscussion Thread**spoilers**



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

We'll Im starting a thread were those of us who are watching the fights live can discuss them with out spoiling it for the rest of the users who are watching the rerun later.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> We'll Im starting a thread were those of us who are watching the fights live can discuss them with out spoiling it for the rest of the users who are watching the rerun later.


Use the Spoil tags just in case someone stumbles in here.

Thanx


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Alright but I think the Spoiler all over the title should warn everyone.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Alright but I think the Spoiler all over the title should warn everyone.


You'd be surprised at how dumb some people can be lol ..


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Davis/Lytle is starting right now guys, to watch go to 

www.mmahacks.com

Then click on "live stream".

You need Windows OS and Internet Explorer.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I have no problem spoiling shit for the ignorant, I only care about the intelligent respected users.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Leading with the best foot forward here


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn Davis looks a little nervous after Lytle rocked him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Am I the only one watching live?


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Damn satellite had to break! 
Hows the Davis/Lytle fight progressing? Did Davis collect himself after that blow?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I think so lol, I can't watch it...in fact I didn't even know it was on already. lol.

EDIT: How's the fight going??? I got monies on this!!!


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

I love this I dont even have to pay for this junk PPV


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Davis/Lytle one round a piece, both guys have rocked the other a couple times but they completly avoided the ground, looking like it will be Davis by decision


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

nice.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I watched the last round and it was a good round. Lytle is the agressor, but not that aggressive like he was in other fights. Davis is counterpunching and he is just the better striker. And lytle looks gassed. Davis won.

I wont use the spoiler function because the title says spoiler.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Davis is not f*cking Irish.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Davis VIA Split decision


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice, credits for me.


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

Woo hoo Davis representing handgrenades


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Great fight.



I scored it 29-28 Davis and I'm glad he got it seeing as it was a dream of his.


Man the Irish crowd are good.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Wow Belcher is only 24? 
Dang.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

I wanted Davis to win, but Lytle had him in trouble a few times. Hell, Davis had to run away from him at one point. Not a bad fight to start off the event.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

YES!!



Happy cause I had money on Davis. Very close fight though


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kang In The Ufc Whoot Whoot


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> YES!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy cause I had money on Davis. Very close fight though


I wasn't confident enough to pick a winner in that fight


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Was that Gonzaga with Kang? It sure looked like him.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

That's not surprising to me. They are both excellent strikers so of course Lytle will have some good moments. Davis won the decision, though. He's one the top strikers at 170. That's for sure.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Man, Rogan and Goldie FAILED at introducing Kang.


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

That was great fight. Lytle was throwing wild punches.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Got a feeling its gonna be an upset.....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kang takes Belcher down with ease, Kang will own Belcher, Belcher has never fought anyone of this caliber


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

kc1983 said:


> Got a feeling its gonna be an upset.....


I was thinking the same thing...that's why I went with Belcher.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Kang took Belcher Down and is landing shots from the guard...they just stood up


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

WTF fight are you guys watching, Kang is taking down Belcher at will


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Kang with another takedown.
Landing more shots from the guard.
Belcher is throwin his hips up. 
Kang trying to pass.
Kang went for an anaconda choke, lost it.

Kimura is on by Kang..lost it. 

Gotta give that one to Kang.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Martin Kampmann will be a serious contender at 170. He weighed in at 168 which really begs the question why was he at Middleweight to begin with. Nate was way too big and strong for him.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

For the best mt striker in the entire world in any division, Belcher is losing the standup.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Kang is explosive. Gsps camp must be really good. There is a video where they are training and its only explosive training. It pays off.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Good round for Kang.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Kang takes Belcher down in round 2 again after trading some shots and being up against the cage. 

Kang in Belcher's guard, tries to pass and sink in choke but loses it. Kang is back in the guard. 

The fight is stood up.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Belcher just tapped kang witha guillotine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I CALLED THE UPSET!


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Kang's moonwalk is awesome 

omg omg omg that was gay


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn, Kang shoots for a takedown and Belcher reverses into a guilitine, never would have guessed it


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

OH NOES!!!!!!!! wow, i was just thinking to myself, im not too impressed with Kang, he may lose in the 3rd... but that was just insane!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH 



I bet 10 bucks on Belcher- $25 profit looooooll


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

WOW. Damn it I was hoping that my gut feeling was wrong. I just had a feeling we would see Kang lose.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

haha nice job! kang was doing great tho


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Nice submission by Belcher. 

Kang looked like he was gassing a bit towards the end of the 2nd and then got caught. 

Very impressive win for Belcher.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Son of a bitch!!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

I was in disbelief... WTF Kang !


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I think this will be a very one-sided fight.

I would shit if Horn KO's Palhares though!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kc1983 said:


> Nice submission by Belcher.
> 
> Kang looked like he was gassing a bit towards the end of the 2nd and then got caught.
> 
> Very impressive win for Belcher.




I dont think Kang looked gassed at all, he just got over confident because he was taking Belcher down at will and gave up his neck.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man Kang tapped fast, nice guillotine but I'm still not impressed by belcher TBH.

Are we using soiler tags in here or not if cos it's got spoiler on the title so if we don't need to I won't bother.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't care about this fight really.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Damn, Palhares is built like the Juggernaut. 
Horn will have a big reach advantage though. 
I don't really care who wins this one. I'd like to see Horn upset Palhares just because nobody is giving him a chance.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I was gonna bet 5 on Horn cause the odds were good, hope he won't make me regret not betting lol


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

lol at palhares brazilian hip hop entrance...


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> Man Kang tapped fast, nice guillotine but I'm still not impressed by belcher TBH.
> 
> Are we using soiler tags in here or not if cos it's got spoiler on the title so if we don't need to I won't bother.


I don't think the tags are necessary when the title clearly says spoiler so I'm not going to use them anymore.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I dont think Kang looked gassed at all, he just got over confident because he was taking Belcher down at will and gave up his neck.


Kang was clearly gassing up


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> Man Kang tapped fast, nice guillotine but I'm still not impressed by belcher TBH.
> 
> Are we using soiler tags in here or not if cos it's got spoiler on the title so if we don't need to I won't bother.


I dont know Nikkos said to at the start of the thread but if everyone is giving it away anyways then Im gonna join them pretty soon.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Was Palhares crying??


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh boy..


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Palhares is dominating Horn on the ground. 

Horn trying to keep it together. 

Palhares landed some huge shots. 

Horn is back on his feet, and gets taken down. Pa;hares is in 1/2 guard...

Palhares landing more shots after takin Horn's back. 

Palhares going for a kneebar. Loses it. 

Horn is doing a great job at being the punching bag.

Total domination in the 1st by Rousimar.


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

palhares punishing horn big time so far...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Pallhares owned Horn, all Horn could do was survive 10-8 Pallares


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Wow Palhares just picked up Horn and dropped him like a sack of potatoes.


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

almost had that kneebar...


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Horn mounts Palhares!
Gets him in an arm triangle!!!!!
Ah he lost it!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Horn mounting Pahl


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Holy **** Horn almost had him.


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

oh,man what the...that was close...palhars is gased i think


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Palh BJJ is overrated IMO


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

the way this is going, Palhares looks tired as hell, Jeremy may pull this out in the 3rd....


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Horn landed a big shot! 
Then gets taken down by Palhares.
Palhares in 1/2 guard.
Got jeremy's arm trapped too. 

Round 2 for the Tree Stump, but not as 1 sided as the first.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I'd give anything for that HK to have landed from Horn.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Man, this fight is a lot more competitive than I thought it would be.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

10-9 Palhares IMO but very close 2nd round


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

If somehow Horn wins this I will be so happy.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

WOW Rousimar took Horn's back, picked him up and dropped. him. 

Palhares trying to take Horn's back. 

Palhares is in Horn's guard. 

Palhares not being very active.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Horn is one of the most composed fighters ever,


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

This round is a even. I think it should be 10-10 but they will give it to Palhares for the slam.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn Horn gotta do something now, he's losing.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Fight gets stood back up...not much action on the ground

Horn threw a big kick and Rousimar blocked it. 

Rousimar in guard. again..

Horn survived the punishment. But this one is all Palhares.


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

palhares lnp on the 3rd


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Domination by Palhares, I'm just surprised he hasn't subbed Horn.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn, Palhares UD

Too much strength for Horn.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

lol even Rogan asked for a standup. Horn did much better than I thought he would.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Palhares UD. 

Apparently Rousimar broke his arm in the 1st round.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Domination by Palhares, I'm just surprised he hasn't subbed Horn.


I wouldn't say all that round 1 was one sided but round 2 and 3 were close. Palhares has a lot to work for.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Palhares' MMA BJJ is waaaaaay overrated. Big props to Horn for his heart.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Can someone please help me!!!

Im on the MMAHACKS site thing I found it clicked stream and everything but then it just goes Connecting then stops! It wont do nothing I need to see Coleman fight!! Help someone
!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I wouldn't say all that round 1 was one sided but round 2 and 3 were close. Palhares has a lot to work for.


My black ass. Horn had absolutely nothing besides the arm triangle and the headkick, he got schooled. You are mad if you thought the 3rd round was a draw.

EGAN!!!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

UFC FAN, 

Once it connects and loads it, you have to click on play to launch the stream


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Hathaway is fighting at a Sherk-like pace. Damn! He's not giving his opponent any room to breathe!


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Dont post about streams on here.*

Decent fight, Horn impressed me cos I thought he was gonna get subbed. It was funny when he was waving at and talking to Rogan and Goldie.

I don't think Palhares' jitz id overrated, Horn's no scrub on the ground and Palhares was pssing his guard with ease in rd 1 and maybe rd 2 I think. He just gassed.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Can someone please help me!!!
> 
> Im on the MMAHACKS site thing I found it clicked stream and everything but then it just goes Connecting then stops! It wont do nothing I need to see Coleman fight!! Help someone
> !


http://mma-insider.net/ufc-90-stream-login/


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> UFC FAN,
> 
> Once it connects and loads it, you have to click on play to launch the stream



It wont connect though I clicked play it then it says connecting.........then does nothing and then says stopped/. and the add in the middle wont go away.

Is there any other places I can watch it I couldnt find any from google/


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

toquinio said he broke his hand... man he is sooo strong


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Can someone please help me!!!
> 
> Im on the MMAHACKS site thing I found it clicked stream and everything but then it just goes Connecting then stops! It wont do nothing I need to see Coleman fight!! Help someone
> !



Is the site free??


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Hathaway wins by TKO

Egan had nothing on him.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know I'm seeing it without a problem. Click on "live stream", make sure it directs you to another page, then let it load and click play.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I was pulling for Horn after he hung in there through the first.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

pauly_j said:


> http://mma-insider.net/ufc-90-stream-login/


Dammm thanks that ones good but it says server is full and it wont let me watch ill keep clicking it./


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Palhares looked great in round 1 but did not much but takedowns after about a minute into the first round.

Not a good performance for Palhares but the arm does explain that.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Egan needs to eat a sandwich and hit the weights room. He looked like a child in there.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Shogun and Coleman is up soon! Oh man oh man!
Lets hope we see the real Shogun show up this time.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> I don't know I'm seeing it without a problem. Click on "live stream", make sure it directs you to another page, then let it load and click play.


Also make sure to be in IE and not Mozilla or whatever.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> My black ass. Horn had absolutely nothing besides the arm triangle and the headkick, he got schooled. You are mad if you thought the 3rd round was a draw.
> 
> EGAN!!!


I think the 2nd and 3rd were close, Id give the second to Horn and althought the 3rd was Pallares Horn made it a fight.


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

war shogun!!! let's see if he is limping like in the weigh ins...


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Shogun vs Coleman is on soon. (Man, Kang looked so uninspired in his fight it was not even funny... Not that I really care about Kang anymore, but he had sort of a lifeless look in his eyes the whole time.)



> toquinio said he broke his hand... man he is sooo strong


Man, that's serious. Palhares is a real badass for fighting anyways!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Also make sure to be in IE and not Mozilla or whatever.


Yep, you need Windows OS and IE. It will ask you to install a plugin, just click OK.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't believe I am about to watch Coleman vs. Shogun 2.

As if the first time they were matched up wasn't ridiculous enough.

I'm not counting Coleman out. But I am counting him highly unlikely. 

He looks old beyond his years.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GO GO Mark Coleman!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Coleman/Shogun is next!


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

hopefully if Coleman wins again Shoguns camp acts with a little more dignity


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

LOL at BJ telling GSP don't piss me off while incling like 50lb dumbbells.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Man, I'm excited.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah im kinda rooting for Coleman, just cuz i wanna hear some people on here cry. im definatly not thinking it will happen... but id love to see it!


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Shogun's wearing tight shorts, OH YEAH!! (Man that sounds gay...)


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Bradysupafan said:


> hopefully if Coleman wins again Shoguns camp acts with a little more dignity


I agree. 

Man Shoguns music is gay. Whatever gets you pumped I guess.

THE HOTPANTS ARE BACK!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Shogun looks in shape, unlike his pudgy self when he fought Griffin, so Coleman should beware.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Man its good to see Shogun back in the ring! 
He looks ready to go.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Bradysupafan said:


> hopefully if Coleman wins again Shoguns camp acts with a little more dignity


Shogun isn't with Chute Box anymore, so I doubt they will show up.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Bradysupafan said:


> hopefully if Coleman wins again Shoguns camp acts with a little more dignity


Switch the names "Shogun" and "Coleman" and I agree.

EDIT: YAYA, Shogun is wearing his WIN pants!


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Gotta give it to Coleman for the better entrance music lol


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm having f ing goos bumps!!


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Baroni is back in the ufc!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Shogun wasn't limping that's good sign


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ground and pound go Coleman!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol nice song to come out to...keep reminding us of your age Coleman.


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

Huh???? Coleman was a man trying to squash the beef in the lockerroom and all the brazilians were acting wild


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Coleman looks good for a 46 year old man


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

pauly_j said:


> Baroni is back in the ufc!


Seriously?


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

My first time to see my favorite fighter fight live. 
Damnit Shogun don't you dare let me down.

WAR SHOGUN!!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

wow Coleman looks pumped and ready.... im thinking this could be a better fight then people were thinking.... we shall see


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok both HammerHouse and Chute Box acted like a bunch of f***ing retards who embarassed the sport.


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

damn, shogun isn't even looking at him so far


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Holy crap I'm almost rooting for Coleman.......

Please look Goood Coelman.....


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

If Coleman wins, someone should probably check up on bbjd.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Baroni is not in the UFC he is fighing for XMMA nect, he just trains with Coleman


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow coleman is strong at hell and his wrestling is very good. Do you think he is heavier than shogun?


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

shogun is scared imo


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

Come on guys I cant see anything


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Is it only me or does shoguns striking looks very slow?


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Coleman got worked over. 
Shogun landed some big knees.
Shogun is fighting sloppy though.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Coleman's gassed man.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

What's up with Coleman? Shogun didn't even touch him and he went down.

Baroni back in the octagon, where he belongs. I'm getting a Barone-on.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Shogun looking quite sloppy, still pretty sure he will win though


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Coleman would probably win this fight if he was 5 years younger


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

aww, I think its over...GO COLEMAN! LAND A LUCKY PUNCH! YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Baroni actually thinks Coleman won that round. I'd call him stupid if pauly j wasn't posting right in front of me... I know better than that.


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

anybody get the feeling that Shogun is toying with Coleman to an extent?
At the end of round one, he straight dropped him, and instead of pouncing, he got him in a teabagging like position and chilled.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Coleman will prob get KOd in the first minute of the second.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Shogun couldn't finish that?? Come on.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Man, looks like Shogun is just toying with him.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Lol at Baroni:

He's hurt! you hurt him twice!

Man Shogun should have headkicked


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Coleman looks horrible...


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Man why doesnt Shogun unload and finish this?!?!? Whats going on? Mark is doing nothing!


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

shogun should have taken a 1st rnd ko, imo


----------



## Gudster (Aug 4, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Coleman looks horrible...


They've both gassed it seems.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

haha war shoguN! it seems his knee is fine


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Shogun is washed up he should have finished Colman a long time ago


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

stupid fight IMO


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Shogun looks exactly like in the forrest fight, if not worse.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice By Coleman!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Okay, now Shogun looks tired. Wtf?

Man, I love Baroni. He's the BEST EVA!


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

This fight sucks. They both look terrible.


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

dissapointed in Shogun


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Did coleman win and who won the marcus davis one


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

this is sad, they are both exhausted, did shogun train at all for this fight??


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

WTF? Shogun's gassing badly good job Coleman's gassed worse. What happened to the 05 Shogun man??


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

shogun is toying around


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

LMAO! Coleman looked dead.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

They're both gassed, wtf.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

This is like watching two drunk smokers duke it out.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

dontazo said:


> shogun is toying around


Naa, he kept looking at the clock the whole time.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I can't believe this fight is going to f*ing decision


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

this is a discrase...just call it a draw and let's see the main event...


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Both these guys have horrible conditioning. 
Shogun looks like he did against Forrest. 
I am dissapointed so far. 
He's even getting taken down by a gassed Coleman!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

ok does this make it official? Shogun over rated? 2 ufc fights and looks like crap in both of them..... ok 3rd round against coleman and coleman is taking him down...


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> This is like watching two drunk smokers duke it out.


haha, I really LoLed when I saw Shogun starting to gass!


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Shogun is not looking as good as I had hoped.


----------



## Gudster (Aug 4, 2007)

Coleman might take this...


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

Shogun would lose against Manny Gamburian if thats the way he is now.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> Shogun is not looking as good as I had hoped.


He looks shit, I don't even care if he loses.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Coleman might just take this.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

tasshal said:


> is coleman....sleeping??


hahahahahahaha


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Shogun is f***ing tired and has zero heart so he watched the clock instead of finishing the fight, F*** Shogun!!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Okay, so Shogun is done?

Man, damn that ref. Coleman could have finished that round - which would have been a moral victory in it of itself.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

haha, I'm just laughing right now!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

u guys are crazy... how is shogun over rated? he is beating the shit out of colman... he could ahve finished the fight


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Shogun threw a knee while mark was on the ground but it was to the chest.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

dontazo said:


> u guys are crazy... how is shogun over rated? he is beating the shit out of colman... he could ahve finished the fight


No...:confused03:


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

This sucks im at work and just following your guys thoughts.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, Shogun's done...win or lose.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

bad stoppage.... and im sorry Shogun is not as good as people think... im sure ill get negged but i dont care, Shogun is not that good.


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

shogun who-a?


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

sad sad showing for Shogun


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Shogun finishes him in the 3rd. 

Man Shogun looked like SHIT!!! His conditioning is really an issue. 

Good thing Shogun won, but he looked horrible.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

WTFFF, that ref sucks!!!!


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

They actually had to speed up the full tilt poker replay.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lol, that was not very good. Even Chuck could beat Shogun. ****! That's brillaint! Chuck vs Shogun.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

hahaahaaaaa, I actually could have seen Coleman winning this stuff. Man, Coleman has really won me over with his whacky gassing antics!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

dontazo said:


> u guys are crazy... how is shogun over rated? he is beating the shit out of colman... he could ahve finished the fight


yeah he could have many times, but barely did AGAINST A 44 YR OLD WHO HASNT FOUGHT IN A LONG TIME!!! Shogun looked like sh!t!


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

It wasn't as bad stopppage and TBH while Shogun doesn't look like much like now if you don't agree that Shogun in 2005 was far and away the best 205er in the world you don't know much about MMA.

Shogun could be out of the UFC after that performance though. I'm a certified nuthugger but he looke like sh*t in that fight.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Shogun gas tank sucked and he had no killer instinct.

The two things that made him the best.

Shogun needs to improve luckly he's only 27.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Shogun via early stoppage after being given trouble in teh standup by a gassed Mark Coleman and being controlled on the ground for a good prtion of the fight.

****.


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

My God, that was ******* terrible.
I'm hoping he's just rusty, by damn, that was freakin pathetic.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

I thought Shogun was overrated when he entered the UFC, but I never thought he would look this bad. Sad fight with a gift finish imo.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Damn... We're really closing the books on all the PRIDE heroes, huh?

The victory is just a technicality. Poor poor showing for Shogun.


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

shogun is not even in the top 15 lhw imo


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Wow COleman's face looks likfe Frankenstein got beaten with a wrench


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> It wasn't as bad stopppage and TBH while Shogun doesn't look like much like now if you don't agree that Shogun in 2005 was far and away the best 205er in the world you don't know much about MMA.
> 
> Shogun could be out of the UFC after that performance though. I'm a certified nuthugger but he looke like sh*t in that fight.


That was 4 years ago, this is now.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Shogun is done, get used to it, HE'S DONE !


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe now his leg's better he'll be able to get on the treadmill :dunno:

Coleman is too old and tired to get mad.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Shogun finishes him in the 3rd.
> 
> Man Shogun looked like SHIT!!! His conditioning is really an issue.
> 
> Good thing Shogun won, but he looked horrible.


I'm happy and disappointed simultaneously, Shogun hasn't improved at all. WTF????? Rua has no future...


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

So did davis win or lose


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Shogun via early stoppage after being given trouble in teh standup by a gassed Mark Coleman and being controlled on the ground for a good prtion of the fight.
> 
> ****.


Me too buddy. Me too. Just that for me this fight has gone passed the border and is noe classified as humor in my books!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AHHHH! Coleman's face!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Bad fight, VERY bad stoppage, I could have told u the outcome had it continued....COleman drops, Shogun moves in, Coleman grabs the legs, takes Rua down, stays in control till the end of the round..Coleman by decision.....very bad stoppage.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

TERMINATOR said:


> So did davis win or lose


he won via SD


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Bazza89 said:


> It wasn't as bad stopppage and TBH while Shogun doesn't look like much like now if you don't agree that Shogun in 2005 was far and away the best 205er in the world you don't know much about MMA.
> 
> Shogun could be out of the UFC after that performance though. I'm a certified nuthugger but he looke like sh*t in that fight.


yeah after the replay it didnt look as bad as i thought. Well Coleman was great in 04 and 05 too.... but people dont worship him like they do Shogun. Shogun NOW in 09 is not that good.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm so disappointed in Shogun.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

tasshal said:


> shogun is not even in the top 15 lhw imo


I hate to say it, but I would have to agree. 
Especially after this performance. 
Shogun looked no different than he did against Forrest. 
He had so many opportunities to finish Coleman but didn't have the steam to do it. 

There's no way I see Shogun hanging in with the top LHW's in the UFC.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

TERMINATOR said:


> So did davis win or lose


by SD


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

that match made me a sad munkey


----------



## Gudster (Aug 4, 2007)

If Coleman had survived he might have taken that..

Anyway lets hope Shogun gets some cardio.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Shogun looked absolutely horrible. Just terrible. Coleman actually didn't look bad for a 44 year old making his first ever cut to 205.

Its kind of sad, I like Shogun =(.


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

wow, i can't believe shogun actually said ''i'm back and i am 100%'' he is delusional...


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> he won via SD


Thank ya kind sir:thumbsup:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

+Shogun+ said:


> I'm so disappointed in Shogun.


Time to change your screen name :laugh:


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

tasshal said:


> wow, i can't believe shogun actually said ''i'm back and i am 100%'' he is delusional...


Nah man, he's just exhausted. From his perspective it was intense as hell.

When he goes back and watches the tape, he'll be mortified.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

lets see how he does against chuck...


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

Where did his killer instinct go??? :dunno:


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

What is the song Henderson is coming out to????


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Horrible fuc**ing stoppage!Coleman was robbed. cant wait till liddell KO's shogun.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Coleman looked good(well, obviously besides cardio which we knew he wouldn't have) and showed good heart, Shogun looked awful and at this stage I have no idea whether he can ever be back to the way he as, or even anywhere close.

That was awful, I hope Hendo and Franklin makes up for it.

WAR HENDO! Though I'd say Franklin takes it.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

tasshal said:


> wow, i can't believe shogun actually said ''i'm back and i am 100%'' he is delusional...


man I can't believe it either

that fight was really hard to watch...Shogun why oh why did you fight so poorly


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Lidell would Destroy Shogon at least Lidell has some f***ing heart


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm very upset with Shogun and that fight, and that stoppage...Colman/Rua 3.

But anyway, on to the main fight.


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

I never realized how gnarly a chin Hendo has.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Now I'm pretty sure Chuck will get Shogun next


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL Jan 17th 2009 the day 50% of MMA Forums take Shogun out of there sigs and screen names.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I remember Coleman was supposed to fight Lesnar a while back... was it an act of God that said fight never happened? lol, I'm not watching, but it's too bad to hear the fight was a dud. Like someone said, we can go easy on old Coleman, but you have to wonder why Shogun has fallen so far off. I would have guessed Octagon rust, but some are saying he looked the exact same as he did against Griffin, so obviously, not fighting for so long wasn't a factor... curious, isn't it?


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

i was actually more impressed by coleman's performance than shoguns


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm glad all these Pride fighters are being exposed. Things are a tad different when you aren't allowed to stomp on people's head and juice, isn't it? I tried to give Shogun a chance but he disappointed the hell out of me. Rashad will kill him, and even Lyoto will kill him. The scary thing is, Shogun is just 27! He's young put fought like a 80 year old. Jesus christ, how overrated. I knew there was a reason why I wasn't taking to this guy in the past. I just knew it.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Going into the main event, this has to be the worst UFC card that I have watched in a long time. I can not figure out why I spent $50 on this.

Only decent fight was Davis vs Chris L. They went to a split decision.

Coleman and Rua looked like a bunch of punks fighting over a girl. Cardio sucked big time by both. Then when they finally start throwing the ref stops the fight.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Well, I've lost all hope for Shogun. 

Lets see how Hendo/Franklin pans out! I like em both. Can't really pick the favorite!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Shogun doesn't really have a killer instinict right now.

When he had that Omoplata he could've easily pounded him out but he seemed like he didn't want to punch.

When he had sidecontrol he wasn't pulling the trigger.

He rocked Coleman a ton of times and just didn't rush at him like he used to.

Shogun submission game is still good his clinch is still good but his striking is still bad and without putting your opponents away that's an issue.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Franklin via murder


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I bet 20 bucks on Franklin, hope he wins!!!!!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*So who's down for the Shogun/Coleman rubber match* :laugh:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The Dark Knight said:


> I'm glad all these Pride fighters are being exposed. Things are a tad different when you aren't allowed to stomp on people's head and juice, isn't it? I tried to give Shogun a chance but he disappointed the hell out of me. Rashad will kill him, and even Lyoto will kill him. The scary thing is, Shogun is just 27! He's young put fought like a 80 year old. Jesus christ, how overrated. I knew there was a reason why I wasn't taking to this guy in the past. I just knew it.


Anderson Silva, Rampage Jackson


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I seriously think GSP should be on place every event going up saying "I'm not impressed by your performence" when something like this happens.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Hollywood is now called Hendo? I don't like it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Now this fight should be good


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

wellwell, Rich vs. Henderson should be awesome!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

joppp said:


> I seriously think GSP should be on place every event going up saying "I'm not impressed by your performence" when something like this happens.


Haha, I like it. Rep.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> Hollywood is now called Hendo? I don't like it.


Hollywood was always shit, Hendo for the win.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

I just wanna say congrads to Coleman for puttin up one hell of a fight. Im glad it wasn a brutal first round KO. And a lot of the pride guys are getting exposed. Some are very legit but others that were known as aggressive monsters are not as good without stompin on a downedopponents head and other rule changes between companies.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

come on hendo damn coleman already cost me 1000 points


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Man I love both these guys. Total Respect.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Pretty even 1st round. 
Rich is cut on the head due to an accidental headbutt.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I hope that cut wont have consequences


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

Haha this is a scrappy fight.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

still first round?


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Rich landed some vicious body kicks.
Dan took Rich down for some GnP. 

Dan needs to keep this on the ground and he will win. 

Round 2 for Dan


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

last moments of the 2nd right now


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

ewwww weeee war Hendo.......I hope


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

round 1 was close, round 2 for Dan


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Im gettign goosebumps just listning to you guys. You lucky bastards


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Franklin looks the fresher of the 2 in the 3rd round


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

damn you franklin


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Accidental poke to the eye by Dan. Rich looks hurt.
Rich gets 2 mins to recover.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

me need points


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Eyepoke!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

kc1983 said:


> Accidental poke to the eye by Dan. Rich looks hurt.
> Rich gets 2 mins to recover.


they are letting dan use a pole:dunno: just kidding


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

the stream is behind.
you said eye poke, I wa slike "wtf?" then 3 seconds later, it happened haha


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TKO wiin for Dan.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Might be a split.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

It went the distance. 

Rich hurt Dan with the body kicks. 

Dan had some good take downs and GnP. 

Very close fight, but I will give the edge to Dan. 

I'm callin it Henderson VIA Split Decision


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I want 2 more rounds! I think Rich won but is about to get screwed and... Ouch! that eye hadda hurt.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dan won that.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

well which one which one


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

i dunno man.... Hendo had the takedowns, but Franklin had the stand up


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Disappointed in all my boyfriends tonight, tbh.

That was some wacky judging!


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

hope Rich wins this decision, cause I think he deserves it! Hope "decision Dan" does not strike upon us agains!


----------



## Gudster (Aug 4, 2007)

30-27 Franklin? Lol.


----------



## raidergrad2000 (Oct 23, 2006)

*thanks*

for all the updates....but the retard who said dan won via tko----f off dude.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I have 20 on Rich, Come on!!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Thought it'd be 29-28 Rich but I guess not. Makes more sense for Dan vs. Bisping anyways.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

thanx god hendo won. cuz i dont want to see rich vs silva 3


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Close fight. 
Dan takes it by Split Decision. 

1 st round - 29-28 Hendo
2nd round - 30-27 Franklin :dunno:
3rd round - 29-28 Hendo

Great fight. Love both these guys. 

Dan was the right fighter to win this fight, he wanted to be the coach on TUF and Rich didn't really care.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

aww..i was rooting for rich


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Omg Decision Dan Has Screwed Us All Once More!


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

damn i thought rich won. dan definitely won the first round but i thought rich and had the 2nd and third. the live feed did freeze for like 30 seconds in the 2nd round though..

oh well. i didn't want rich to lose but it made no sense for him to coach tuf again and potentially face silva for a 3rd time.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm glad Dan won. Not sure he deserved it, but I'd rather see him onn tuf than Rich 'DROP TO A KNEE!' Franklin.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Dan headbutt Rich and poked him in the eye, deserved a DQ!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

rich was losing the fight...
at least this fight proved that rich does not have a glass chin as many of u guys think


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

BSN finish first turning point of the night is WHAT!?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

raidergrad2000 said:


> for all the updates....but the retard who said dan won via tko----f off dude.


It was joke. QQ :doh01:


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Very very very sad, Franklin lost


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

Was Shogun-Coleman the only stoppage not due to submission?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

no...


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Eh, I thought Rich won the 2nd and 3rd round. But what do I know? All I know is Dan really didn't do all that much damage to rich on the ground. He did the most damage with the headbutt lol.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

I gave it Rich 29-28 but TBH losing a close split decision to Hendo doesn't hurt his rep too much and now he gets to focus on 205 while Dan does TUF so it worked out OK in the end. 

WTF was up with Shogun tonight man? I can't see him being a top 205er again after that. TBH tonights perfromance was worse than the Forrest fight.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

So overall dissapointing event or what?? I think im glad I didnt buy it now/


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Damn it, I wanted Franklin to win. Overall I was pretty disappointed in the fights this event.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Where to start?

Crazy judge scoring it 30-27 Franklin!!

Hendo won the first two rounds, Franklin took the third, and if we'd have had 4th and 5th rounds, i'd have backed Franklin to take those.

Pissed cos Franklin is one of my idols, i just dont think he has the power to put alot of the LHW's away, and with only 3 rounds to win a decision, its going to be really tough for him at LHW.

It definately works better for TUF and the Bisping match up though, just feel bad for Rich. He has the ability to beat Hendo, just not in 15 minutes.

On a side note, i thought Lytle won that fight 29-28, kinda wondered whether Davis got the decision to please the Irish fans :dunno:


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

Then recap for me please

And are we not allowed to discuss streams? I got neg repped for it.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

******* judges, one gave 30-27 to Rich and 2 gave 29-28 to Franklin. What kind of scoring is that


----------



## billhicks (Nov 24, 2008)

Very close fight. I had Franklin winning or a draw.

Rich easily landed the most punches and kicks while on the feet but Hendo did most on the ground.

A draw would have been fair but then Dana wouldn't be very happy with no coach for the Ultimate Fighter. 

The judges are lame. It's ridiculous that one judge can score the fight so differently to another.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wack.....this whole card..minus Davis/Lytle....waaaaccck.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Events in Ireland always seem like they're going to be good and end up being the biggest let downs.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

30-27 Franklin, what? He must of been at the toilet in the first 2 rounds and when he came he probably thought, well if he won the last rd he probably won the other 2.

I lost out on some valuable points on playground because of that, i had at by the unanimous decision. Really good fight i must say.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> Events in Ireland always seem like they're going to be good and end up being the biggest let downs.


I didn't expect the event to be great, but I thought that we would see better performances from Pahlares and Shogun. Shogun looked like shit and I'm wondering what happens to him next. I mean, where does he go from here really?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just cant get over Shoguns pathetic performance, I can deal with the lack of cardio but the fact he could have ended the the fight but instead watched the clock and caught his breathe makes me question his heart and drive to really compete, IMO Shogun is done, I think with out Chute Box pushing him he doesnt have the discipline to do the necessary work on his cardio and he has no killer instinct to go for the kill all of a sudden now that he cant kick and knee his opponents he rocks them then appears lost like he doesnt know how to follow up combine that with the questionable heart he showed today and IMO Shogun is done.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

30 - 27 was retarded. But I saw Rich wining the fight. He landed more shots, moved more, was more active, and overall showed more, minus Dan's right hand in the first round. This loss is an easy one for Rich to recover from though. Had he been knocked out, his 205 future would look really slim

Shogun looked pathetic. That was absolutely horrible and if he continues like that, hes going no where. Coleman was clearly exhausted and had nothing left, yet Shogun couldn't do anything. Very disappointing.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> 30-27 Franklin, what? He must of been at the toilet in the first 2 rounds and when he came he probably thought, well if he won the last rd he probably won the other 2.
> 
> I lost out on some valuable points on playground because of that, i had at by the unanimous decision. Really good fight i must say.


Same here


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

UFCFAN18 said:


> So overall dissapointing event or what?? I think im glad I didnt buy it now/


YES! I can not believe that I paid $50 for this.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> ******* judges, one gave 30-27 to Rich and 2 gave 29-28 to Franklin. What kind of scoring is that


What? Was Rich fighting Franklin?


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

I gave it 29-28 to Franklin, im pretty pissed...
WTF WAS SHOGUN DOING...that will probably go down as the worst fight of 09, and the year just started.
Belcher was getting tooled before the guillotine
Palhares fight was ok, he needs to put both hooks in
that one irish kid was awful


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> 30 - 27 was retarded. But I saw Rich wining the fight. He landed more shots, moved more, was more active, and overall showed more, minus Dan's right hand in the first round. This loss is an easy one for Rich to recover from though. Had he been knocked out, his 205 future would look really slim
> 
> Shogun looked pathetic. That was absolutely horrible and if he continues like that, hes going no where. Coleman was clearly exhausted and had nothing left, yet Shogun couldn't do anything. Very disappointing.


I agree. I wish the Franklin/Hendo fight was a 5-rounder and that 30-27 judge is ridiculous (Franklin even looked disgusted by it).


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Where'stheCrow? said:


> I agree. I wish the Franklin/Hendo fight was a 5-rounder and that 30-27 judge is ridiculous (Franklin even looked disgusted by it).


Rich being humble and smart knew that the judging was retarded.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

This pretty much sums up my reaction to Hendo being named the winner. :thumb02:






So freaking happy right now.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

DJ Syko said:


> 30-27 Franklin, what? He must of been at the toilet in the first 2 rounds and when he came he probably thought, well if he won the last rd he probably won the other 2.
> 
> I lost out on some valuable points on playground because of that, i had at by the unanimous decision. Really good fight i must say.


I gave it Rich 29-28 but to score it 30-27 that judge must have been blind. 

I think it was a close fight and I didn't mind it being a split even though I usually do, (weird that I didn't mind Davis - Lytle being a split either) cos it could've gone 29-28 either way IMO but 30-27 to either fighter is just ridiculous.

And yeah, I'm depressed about Shogun.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Very disappointing card, I'm so ready for UFC 94.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

I thought the card was pretty good TBH. Aside from the Shogun fight **whimpers** all the other fights were good IMO.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Bazza89 said:


> I thought the card was pretty good TBH. Aside from the Shogun fight **whimpers** all the other fights were good IMO.


I agree. 

Although the Shogun fight really really deflated me. That was rough to watch, I expected Coleman's cardio to suck, but man Shogun's was atrocious. 

Past like 3 minutes of that fight it was like watching two straight up amateur guys go at it.

If my favorite fighter hadnt been fighting next I think I would have smashed my TV going into the third.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

yorT said:


> What? Was Rich fighting Franklin?


Lol. If I was you I'd change my avatar.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wise said:


> I agree.
> 
> Although the Shogun fight really really deflated me. That was rough to watch, I expected Coleman's cardio to suck, but man Shogun's was atrocious.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, I don't think I've ever been so hyped and then almost immediately dissapointed about one fighter going into a fight.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> I thought the card was pretty good TBH. Aside from the Shogun fight **whimpers** all the other fights were good IMO.


Totally agree, i thought this card was pretty exciting. I dunno why people are saying this was an awful card, just because of 1 poor fight, which i thought was good in weird kind of way. Because everyone just expected Shogun to run through him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I thought didnt think Coleman/Shogun was completly lacking in entertainment value, I found myself losing repsect for Shogun as the fight went on but gaining it for Coleman, I started the fight cheering for Shogun and was converted slowly during the fight and when they came out for the third I was praying Coleman could pull it off.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

This was the worst UFC I have seen in a long while. I even missed the Davis fight. Which sounds like the best fight of the night. All of the fights I seen sucked. I am glad I went to the sportsbar to watch instead of wasting $50. Can't wait for UFC 94 though.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

FOTN is Hendo/Franklin IMO


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Why don't you like fights going to decision? Most of the time their the most competitive ones and they end up being fight of the year. Look at Page/Griffin, GSP/Fitch or Sherk/Tyson. Also Chuck/Wandy was FOTY 2007 and Griffin/Bonnar was one of the best/most competitive fights in UFC history. I don't understand why people don't like decision fights :dunno:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Bisping/Hamill is a perfect example..completely screwed Hamill over.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Decent show.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Shogun cardio was terrible.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd like to see Kampmann/Barros. Link anyone?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MMA_HiTMaN said:


> Personally I love a big finish. Wether it be by submission or knockout. Also I hate leaving it up to the judges because as we all know many times they make the worst decisions ever. Bisping vs Hamill is a great example.


 becaue stoppages are always so much better (see Coleman/Rua)


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Bisping/Hamill is a perfect example..completely screwed Hamill over.


Man, i cant believe people are still shedding tears over this


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I will remember that for the rest of my life.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Other fighters have had bad decisions go against them. Just cos the guys deaf doesnt mean he needs your sympathy. Talk about positive discrimination


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

MMA_HiTMaN said:


> You're right. This one just still seems fresh in my mind even though it happened a while ago now. I was just bringing that fight up as an example as to why I prefer fights that don't go to decision.


I totally agree it was a bad decision, but i think its insulting to Hamill for everyone to give the guy sympathy for this fight, largely on his handicap. I'm sure Hamill doesnt see it like alot of you guys do, he'll see himself as an equal to the rest of the fighters. People get bad decisions, regardless of their struggles in life.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I never said anything about him being deaf, frankly I don't care that he is, but anyone that gets screwed like that in a decision needs to be mentioned for as long as possible. That fight rendered one of the worst decisions I have ever seen imo.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

D.P. said:


> I never said anything about him being deaf, frankly I don't care that he is, but anyone that gets screwed like that in a decision needs to be mentioned for as long as possible. That fight rendered one of the worst decisions I have ever seen imo.


On the contrary, people should just accept that these things happen sometimes when its left to the judges, and they should move on. Whining about it isnt going to change anything, it just makes you sound obsessive


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Of course I'm gonna be upset when a guy like Bisping is out there getting so much recognition and love, and doesn't deserve it. But on the other hand, no one whined, all that as done was bring up this particular fight when talking about bad decisions, an obvious choice of fight when on this topic. That was all.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Of course I'm gonna be upset when a guy like Bisping is out there getting so much recognition and love, and doesn't deserve it. But on the other hand, no one whined, all that as done was bring up this particular fight when talking about bad decisions, an obvious choice of fight when on this topic. That was all.


The only reason Bisping is getting so much attention is because he's a business monkey for the UFC because he's English. The UFC wants as many brits on board as possible, so they market Bisping as the next big thing. Its not because he decisioned Hamill that he's getting the attention, but that he means $$$ to Dana and Co.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> The only reason Bisping is getting so much attention is because he's a business monkey for the UFC because he's English. The UFC wants as many brits on board as possible, so they market Bisping as the next big thing. Its not because he decisioned Hamill that he's getting the attention, but that he means $$$ to Dana and Co.


Yea, but it's because of that "business and "attention" that got him a win over Hamill..I stopped paying attention to the tv when decision time came, I was in my kitchen, and when I heard what happened, I had to run back to the tv, thats how bad it was. Things like that keep this "sport" from being a sport.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Yea, but it's because of that "business and "attention" that got him a win over Hamill..I stopped paying attention to the tv when decision time came, I was in my kitchen, and when I heard what happened, I had to run back to the tv, thats how bad it was. Things like that keep this "sport" from being a sport.


Thats just not true. If it were as you say, he'd also have been given the nod over Rashad in his next fight.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Rashad is also very marketable, a young, undefeated prospect. Hamill...nowhere near, theres no need to give him any decision.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Rashad is also very marketable, a young, undefeated prospect. Hamill...nowhere near, theres no need to give him any decision.


Oh come on! The deaf kid who everyone feels sorry for who's overcome adversity? How much more marketable can you get?!

It was a bad call by the judges, like we've seen a hundred times before, and we'll see a hundred times more.

Thats it.

It should be long forgotten by now


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

This thread has been brutally hijacked by an old fight, neither of the fighters involved in that fight fought tonight lol. I enjoyed the Belcher/Kang fight, the Hendo/Rich fight, and the Davis/Lytle fight I dont see why a lot of people are so down on this card. I havent watched the Shogun fight just yet.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Oh come on! The deaf kid who everyone feels sorry for who's overcome adversity? How much more marketable can you get?!
> 
> I was a bad call by the judges, like we've seen a hundred times before, and we'll see a hundred times more.
> 
> ...


You can get a lot more marketable than that, Bisping fighting in London, becoming everyones favorite fighter over there, Any undefeated fighter.

And ofcourse we'll see more bad decisions but that was by far the worst. And another thing, like I said before, no one is crying about this, it was only brought up when talking about bad decisions. 

The Hamill/bisping talk would have been done, or should have been done had you not started talking about how we should stop crying and forget even though know one was whining only bringing up the fact that sometimes decisions can ruin things.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I actually enjoyed Pallhars/Horn to,


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

D.P. said:


> You can get a lot more marketable than that, Bisping fighting in London, becoming everyones favorite fighter over there, Any undefeated fighter.
> 
> And ofcourse we'll see more bad decisions but that was by far the worst. And another thing, like I said before, no one is crying about this, it was only brought up when talking about bad decisions.
> 
> *The Hamill/bisping talk would have been done*, or should have been done had you not started talking about how we should stop crying and forget even though know one was whining only bringing up the fact that sometimes decisions can ruin things.


There was no need to bring it up in the first place. Like i said theres been hundreds of bad decisions, yet this is the one you chose. You can deny that it doesnt stick in your mind cos you feel sorry for him all you like, but it doesnt wash with me. And you refer to Bisping being marketable in England which i totally agree with, but Hamill is way more marketable than Rashad. Your arguement stinks of positive discrimination.

Anyway. . .

The card really wasnt so bad, i was really enjoying it up until the Shogun/Coleman fight, which was a total anti climax.

It made me laugh when Rogan commented that Horn turned to them mid fight and said "I aint getting slammed again". Poor guy just got out classed.

I would have liked to have seen the Kampmann fight though :/


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> There was no need to bring it up in the first place. Like i said theres been hundreds of bad decisions, yet this is the one you chose. You can deny that it doesnt stick in your mind cos you feel sorry for him all you like, but it doesnt wash with me. And you refer to Bisping being marketable in England which i totally agree with, but Hamill is way more marketable than Rashad. Your arguement stinks of positive discrimination.
> 
> Anyway. . .
> 
> ...


Like I said, I don't feel bad for anyone, I can only speak for myself, but I'm gonna assume the person who started this doesn't either and would agree that this was one of the worst decisions in the UFC, so ofcourse it would be brought up, it's a perfect example of a fighter getting screwed for a win. Why use a decision that could have gone either way? This was an obvious win for Hamill. And Hamill is not more marketable than Rashad Evans. Evans is young, african-american, and undefeated. A rare prospet in the UFC.

Your argument about my empathy towards Hamill is really shot, I could care less about his handicap. I don't even like him as a fighter. That's how wrong you are there. But I'm a fair person, and when somethings wrong, its wrong.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Like I said, I don't feel bad for anyone, I can only speak for myself, *but I'm gonna assume the person who started this doesn't either* and would agree that this was one of the worst decisions in the UFC, so ofcourse it would be brought up, it's a perfect example of a fighter getting screwed for a win. Why use a decision that could have gone either way? This was an obvious win for Hamill. And Hamill is not more marketable than Rashad Evans. Evans is young, african-american, and undefeated. A rare prospet in the UFC.
> 
> Your argument about my empathy towards Hamill is really shot, I could care less about his handicap. I don't even like him as a fighter. That's how wrong you are there. But I'm a fair person, and when somethings wrong, its wrong.


Firstly, its sympathy, not empathy. Empathy would imply that you yourself were deaf. And had you been, you'd have brought it up by now.

Secondly, your assumption is wrong



MMA_HiTMaN said:


> It's hard not to. Matt Hamill has had it tougher(and still does) than most other fights IMO. To see that fight stolen from him like that really got to me.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Firstly, its sympathy, not empathy. Empathy would imply that you yourself were deaf. And had you been, you'd have brought it up by now.
> 
> Secondly, your assumption is wrong


I agree with you and your right, but be careful arguing definitions here. I tried arguing the definition of "ignorant" and received several neg reps. Just warning you.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Firstly, its sympathy, not empathy. Empathy would imply that you yourself were deaf. And had you been, you'd have brought it up by now.
> 
> Secondly, your assumption is wrong


I am deaf...kidding, but I meant sympathy. Like I said I don't feel bad for anyone or care about Hamill's handicap. I also said I can only speak for myself when saying that, If the other guy meant something else, thats on him, but I have been telling you that the reason it was ever brought up was to point out how decisions can be bad sometimes. And thats true. I don't know why you're still keeping this going, I feel like you just might be a Bisping fan. Otherwise..why would this still be going on? It was just an example man. :dunno:


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

D.P. said:


> I am deaf...kidding, but I meant sympathy. Like I said I don't feel bad for anyone or care about Hamill's handicap. I also said I can only speak for myself when saying that, If the other guy meant something else, thats on him, but I have been telling you that the reason it was ever brought up was to point out how decisions can be bad sometimes. And thats true. I don't know why you're still keeping this going, I feel like you just might be a Bisping fan. Otherwise..why would this still be going on? It was just an example man. :dunno:


It just p!sses me off that people feel like this shouldnt have happened because he's handicapped. The fact that he didnt get the decision _because_ of his handicap is endearing in itself. And ok, to you it might just have been the first example that popped into your head, and in which case i apologise, but to most its a travesty because the deaf kid got screwed., which is hella patronising.

And no, i'm not much of a Bisping fan, though i am English. Theres many better fighters out there than Bisping, and i think he needs to develop his game before he becomes a threat to the top MW fighters. I didnt like the way he fought against Leben, If i was him, i'd have wanted a whack off Leben to test my chin against a hard hitting middleweight, but then i may have more pride than is healthy


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> It just p!sses me off that people feel like this shouldnt have happened because he's handicapped. The fact that he didnt get the decision _because_ of his handicap is endearing in itself. And ok, to you it might just have been the first example that popped into your head, and in which case i apologise, but to most its a travesty because the deaf kid got screwed., which is hella patronising.


Well than yea, there is reason to be tired of hearing the complaints of a loss because a fighter is handicapped, if I had heard this I would have been equally as annoyed. But that's other people, as for me, I thought the decision was unfair, and I didn't even know he was deaf, until I heard him speak, lol.


----------

